# My first overclock!



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just tried out overclocking my i5 2500K to 4.0ghz using the auto turbo 4.0 setting in the bios. On an ASRock Extreme4 Gen 3 with a CM V6GT cpu cooler. 

Before OC @3400:
- idle temp 32
- full load intel burn test 5 pass 'high' max temp 56

@4000:
- idle temp 35
- full load intel burn test 5 pass 'high' max temp 68

Thoughts? Comments? 

Thanks


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd prefer a max temp of 60c or less for my overclock. My I3-550 is oc'ed from 3,20ghz to 4,10ghz using a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ cooler and have seen a max temp of 60c on 100% OCCT CPU load test. Mine is currently idling at 27c.

Not too be funny or anything, but I skipped past the V6GT when I was looking for a cooler, as I read somewhere that it's not so effective.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah tbh I don't have the best thermal paste on it so I could probably shave a few degrees. That said the 68 degrees is 100% load on all cores for minutes on end and it'd never get over 50 gaming.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

68C is too hot.
Thermal paste "might" make a 3-5 C difference over time depending on what brand/type is used. 
I would be very cautious OC'ing with that PSU.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

What's wrong with the psu it comes highly recommended and is nowhere near capacity?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

silverstone are ok but not the best.

Why not try an overclock manually? you would get better results but first you need better cooling.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not really sure about overclocking manually, why would it be better than the auto settings? 

Currently, @4.0 it runs at 56 degrees in BF3 with everything maxed in game. Is that an acceptable temp to run for reasonable periods?

Also, I looked at the Corsair Hydro H80 (because I don't wanna water cool my whole system) - thoughts?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it is a water cooler but just for cpu its ok but water cooling really doesn't have a big advantage over air cooling apart from noise.

56 degrees c is ok but you should test properly by running prime 95 for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

Overclocking manually will get you better results its a fact. When you overclock with auto overclocking features the settings made are determined by the mobo manufacturer. My righ will overclock to 3.6 on auto overclocking whilst I Ihave done it manually and get 4GHz and have ran like that for 4 years and just to add to that I know for a fact that your cpu can get to 4.4GHz with no problems because I have done it for 3 clients.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

OK thanks - would you mind telling me what settings I should try for a 4.4 manual?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have posted another thread which you didn't really need to do. You need better cooling before you try overclocking any more.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

True but I thought it was a slightly diff topic and one which might be useful to others


----------

